# Thread title search



## roadfix (Apr 19, 2017)

When searching for an exact two-word thread title the search results often break up the exact title I'm looking for.
For example,  "Smoked Ribs" yields several results with "Ribs...+whatever" or "Smoked...+ whatever", but never the exact word-for-word title I'm searching for.    It should instead tell me "Smoked Ribs" not found, but it doesn't.  It gives me a bunch of thread titles containing the word "Smoked" or "Ribs".
I understand these are just key search words but it should give me results with the exact title I'm searching for.

Am I doing something wrong or that search feature does not exist?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2017)

I've had the same issues.  You indicate the exact words, search titles only, search for one user name, etc.  You still get a crap load of stuff you're not looking for.

Go to Google and do an advanced search using the DC domain name and you get better results.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 19, 2017)

All you have to do is surround the phrase you're looking for with quotes. For instance:

"smoked ribs"​
This will only return items containing that exact phrase.

Whereas this:

smoked ribs (without the quotes)​
will return everything with "smoked" or "ribs" or even close matches like "smoking".

This works for both the standard and advanced search options.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> All you have to do is surround the phrase you're looking for with quotes.


By the way, this same technique works with most search engines. It even works in a lot of applications, such as Microsoft Outlook, where you might want to search for an email containing a specific phrase.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 19, 2017)

Huh.  Who knew?  Great info, thanks Steve!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 19, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  Who knew?  Great info, thanks Steve!


Me!  I knew! 

Here's another tip: to restrict search results to a specific website, use this:

site:discusscooking.com 

Or a specific domain - accredited educational institutions, for example:

site:*.edu

The star is a placeholder that stands for any number of any characters.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 19, 2017)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 19, 2017)

I learn something new each day.. I hope that never stops...


----------

